# hot spot



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

my girl betty has what people are telling me is a " hot spot" on her coat that she start biting at. I went to petco and got her some medicine, it stopped her from chewing and biting but he has not gone away. Its a small area and she has no hair there, is it going to stay this way ? please advise. thanks.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Poor girl. I need a bit more info. How long has she had it when did you start with the meds what are you using is it still red and warm to the touch? It does take some time for the hair to come back.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

There's this stuff called Majic Dust at the feed stores, I've never used it but it comes highly recomended.


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

well its been about 3 weeks i am putting suffadine on it. she has stopped biting at it. today we are going to the vet for her last set of shots so we'll see what they say.


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

mdbpits said:


> well its been about 3 weeks i am putting suffadine on it. she has stopped biting at it. today we are going to the vet for her last set of shots so we'll see what they say.


Ther is a shampoo called sulfur-med it works good with hot spot . try this only $4'82 at wally world. and they say they got the lowes prices lol..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

How do you know if your dog has got hair loss due to a hot spot vs. mange?


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

*just about your pup*



reddoggy said:


> There's this stuff called Majic Dust at the feed stores, I've never used it but it comes highly recomended.


just would like to say you have some nice looking pups. SO we do have one thing incommen. :cheers:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It could be mange the vet can look at it and do a skin scrap and tell exactly what it is. If it is mange it can spread and needs to be treated by a vet. It could also be that your dog has fleas and is bitting or scratching due to the itching. I don't know if your dog is on a flea preventative. These are just somethings to think about and talk over with your vet to correct the problem.


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

*what to look for*



Carriana said:


> How do you know if your dog has got hair loss due to a hot spot vs. mange?


mange will be around the eyes and the mouth will be a little red and hot spot will be mainly be and that one spot some time two plapes


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

*just sayying*



SadieBlues said:


> It could be mange the vet can look at it and do a skin scrap and tell exactly what it is. If it is mange it can spread and needs to be treated by a vet. It could also be that your dog has fleas and is bitting or scratching due to the itching. I don't know if your dog is on a flea preventative. These are just somethings to think about and talk over with your vet to correct the problem.


my vet told me that pitbulls are allergies dog, do to the breeding so it could be alot of things. I would try going thur the steps before i go to the vet


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

d0ggmann said:


> mange will be around the eyes and the mouth will be a little red and hot spot will be mainly be and that one spot some time two plapes


Um that's just not true. Mange can cover a dog it does not have one specific geographic location on the dogs body that it attacks. It spreads like a rash if it's not properly treated. It can also be tricky because the vet has to determine the type of mite to treat the mange properly.


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

well it was a hot spot. she was given a bath with some flea shampoo and some flea medicine. she is okay and the hair has started to grow back ! and the chewing has stopped. thanks for everyones help !!!!!


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

*i know that*



SadieBlues said:


> Um that's just not true. Mange can cover a dog it does not have one specific geographic location on the dogs body that it attacks. It spreads like a rash if it's not properly treated. It can also be tricky because the vet has to determine the type of mite to treat the mange properly.


you just have somthing personal with me or so thing. and why would you ask some thing that you know. knew that is funny to me . and alot of people on hee do this


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

*keep it up*

:thumbsup:


mdbpits said:


> well it was a hot spot. she was given a bath with some flea shampoo and some flea medicine. she is okay and the hair has started to grow back ! and the chewing has stopped. thanks for everyones help !!!!!


that is good . keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

just tryin to ... having a pit (or any breed dog) is like havin a child. you have to try your best for you and them !!!!


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 27, 2008)

my female Hennessy had a hot spot, and im not one to buy pet products from the grocery store, but was in kroeger and i found some stuff for hot spots for dogs, is like a blue gel, and believe it or not, it worked great, im not sure of what its called, but it looks like that little jar of jet dry dishwasher stuff. but it does work, at least it did for me


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hennessy said:


> my female Hennessy had a hot spot, and im not one to buy pet products from the grocery store, but was in kroeger and i found some stuff for hot spots for dogs, is like a blue gel, and believe it or not, it worked great, im not sure of what its called, but it looks like that little jar of jet dry dishwasher stuff. but it does work, at least it did for me


It's called benadene by vetscription I have used it once and it worked as well. It's a blue like gel hotspot remedy. I have used the sulfur as well the yellow oil that smells really bad LOL


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 27, 2008)

yup, thats it, thanks


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Your welcome Hennesy sure is a looker :cheers:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

At the clinic we clip the area of fur around the lesion. Then with a scub of chlorhexadrine we wash it and treat it like an allergic reaction. Usually a Dex shot and some benedryl. So if the sulfadene isn't working I would take the dog is for a treatment. If she bites and scratches it it may scar and not grow hair back...plus get infected even worse.


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

the hair is coming back !! thanks


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

I have one that is allergic to grass, yes a dog is allergic to grass not a bulldog but a lab. I use benadryl to treat it internally, I also use mackerel,flaxseed oil, and I put aloe vera on it in the morning, and then use Pulvex in the green can at night. A bite collar and she is good to go. No problems what so ever soon as I see it coming. Fall and spring time is bad for her at her old age. If it is really red (inflamed) I will mix up some oatmeal very luke warm and let it dry on her and then rub it off, just to cool the spot down, usually all of the inflamed area is gone with one treatment of oatmeal on it. This means nothing but it works for my girl.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Good point shadow....the E collar is a great tool for skin healing.


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

my dog had hot spots and it turn out h was allergic to his food(canidae), he is eating innova and its all good, no more hot spots.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

meno222 said:


> my dog had hot spots and it turn out h was allergic to his food(canidae), he is eating innova and its all good, no more hot spots.


What ingredient in Canidae was he allergic to? I switched to Canidae because of allergy issues (vomiting everytime he ate food w/ corn products in it). Loki has a pretty nasty hot spot right above his tail, and he's been eating Canidae for several months now. I really hope he's not allergic to this food too!


----------

